# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Κοινωνικό Άγχος-Φοβία >  Τι φαρμακα εχετε παρει για κοινωνική φοβια

## MikeStam 3

Για πειτε ρε παιδια τι εχετε παρει για την συγκεκριμένη παθηση και ποια σας βοηθησαν;;

----------


## MikeStam 3

ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΠΕΙ;;

----------


## MikeStam 3

ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΙΛΑΤΕ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ;;;

----------


## Andrenalin

centrac περνω φιλε μου σε μικρη δοση,αλλα δεν το εξαλειφει τελειως.Δεν ειθελα να μπλεξω με xanax βενζοδιαζεπινες κλπ.

----------


## stefamw

> centrac περνω φιλε μου σε μικρη δοση,αλλα δεν το εξαλειφει τελειως.Δεν ειθελα να μπλεξω με xanax βενζοδιαζεπινες κλπ.



Το centrac ειναι βενζοδιαζεπινη, δεν διαφερει πολυ με το ζαναξ, απλα το ζαναξ εχει γρηγορη δραση (που το κανει ιδανικο για κρισεις πανικου) και μικρο χρονο ημιζωης και αυτο ειναι που το κανει το πιο εθιστικο ηρεμιστικο.
Εγω ειμαι 6η εβδομαδα Zoloft 100mg και δεν εχω δει διαφορα ουτε σε διαθεση, ουτε σε κοινωνικη φοβια, αλλα ουτε και καμια παρενεργεια εως τωρα. Σαν να παιρνω sugar pill.
Ηρεμιστικα επαιρνα παλια, ειναι αποτελεσματικα αλλα σε κοινωνικοποιηση φερνουν υπνο και ειναι πολυ εθιστικα.
Τωρα για να καταπολεμησω την ταχυπαλμια και το τρεμουλο των χεριων οταν εχω να κανω με κοσμο, παιρνω προπρανολολη (Inderal) 10mg. Μπλοκαρει την εκκριση ανδρεναλινης απ οτι καταλαβα και ριχνει τον σφυγμο και την πιεση. Αν το αγχος σας ειναι πιο πολυ σωματικο παρα στο μυαλο (δλδ το πως αντιλαμβανομαι μια κατασταση), αυτο το φαρμακο ειναι σωτηριο. Συζητηστε το με καποιο καρδιολογο αν ειναι ασφαλες να το παρετε.

----------


## MikeStam 3

> Το centrac ειναι βενζοδιαζεπινη, δεν διαφερει πολυ με το ζαναξ, απλα το ζαναξ εχει γρηγορη δραση (που το κανει ιδανικο για κρισεις πανικου) και μικρο χρονο ημιζωης και αυτο ειναι που το κανει το πιο εθιστικο ηρεμιστικο.
> Εγω ειμαι 6η εβδομαδα Zoloft 100mg και δεν εχω δει διαφορα ουτε σε διαθεση, ουτε σε κοινωνικη φοβια, αλλα ουτε και καμια παρενεργεια εως τωρα. Σαν να παιρνω sugar pill.
> Ηρεμιστικα επαιρνα παλια, ειναι αποτελεσματικα αλλα σε κοινωνικοποιηση φερνουν υπνο και ειναι πολυ εθιστικα.
> Τωρα για να καταπολεμησω την ταχυπαλμια και το τρεμουλο των χεριων οταν εχω να κανω με κοσμο, παιρνω προπρανολολη (Inderal) 10mg. Μπλοκαρει την εκκριση ανδρεναλινης απ οτι καταλαβα και ριχνει τον σφυγμο και την πιεση. Αν το αγχος σας ειναι πιο πολυ σωματικο παρα στο μυαλο (δλδ το πως αντιλαμβανομαι μια κατασταση), αυτο το φαρμακο ειναι σωτηριο. Συζητηστε το με καποιο καρδιολογο αν ειναι ασφαλες να το παρετε.


Εγω δεν εχω σωματικο τιποτα μονο αγχος μπορει να βοηθησει εμεσα;;;

----------


## stefamw

Οχι, δεν ειναι ηρεμιστικο το Inderal, μπλοκαρει απλα την εκκριση ανδρεναλινης που ευθυνεται για το τρεμουλο, το σφυξιμο στο στομαχι και γενικα ολα τα σωματικα συμπτωματα που οφειλονται στο αγχος, στο μυαλο δεν εχει καμια απολυτως επιδραση (δλδ δεν ειναι ψυχοτροπος ουσια), θα εισαι αγχωμενος οπως πριν απλα στο σωμα σου δεν θα βρισκεις τα συμπτωματα του αγχους που σε αλλη περιπτωση θα ειχες.

----------


## MikeStam 3

> Οχι, δεν ειναι ηρεμιστικο το Inderal, μπλοκαρει απλα την εκκριση ανδρεναλινης που ευθυνεται για το τρεμουλο, το σφυξιμο στο στομαχι και γενικα ολα τα σωματικα συμπτωματα που οφειλονται στο αγχος, στο μυαλο δεν εχει καμια απολυτως επιδραση (δλδ δεν ειναι ψυχοτροπος ουσια), θα εισαι αγχωμενος οπως πριν απλα στο σωμα σου δεν θα βρισκεις τα συμπτωματα του αγχους που σε αλλη περιπτωση θα ειχες.


 κτλβα ετσι ηξερα και γω σωστος ευχαριστω

----------


## Xfactor

Εγω αν θυμαμαι καλα επερνα φριζιουμ το οποιο με βοηθησε αρκετα....Αλλα εαν θες να την ξεπερασεις πρεπει να εκθεθεις στον φοβο σου...μαζι με τα χαπια εννοειται....και ισως βοηθησει λιγο ψυχαναλυση ωστε να ανακαλυψει ο ειδικος πιο τραυματικο γεγονος στο εχει προκαλεσει αυτο...Γιατι συνηθως οι ανθρωποι εχουμε την ταση να διογκωνουμε ενα γεγονος και να μας φαινεται βουνο και ετσι δημιουργειται η κοινωνικη φοβια και αλλα..

----------


## MikeStam 3

> Εγω αν θυμαμαι καλα επερνα φριζιουμ το οποιο με βοηθησε αρκετα....Αλλα εαν θες να την ξεπερασεις πρεπει να εκθεθεις στον φοβο σου...μαζι με τα χαπια εννοειται....και ισως βοηθησει λιγο ψυχαναλυση ωστε να ανακαλυψει ο ειδικος πιο τραυματικο γεγονος στο εχει προκαλεσει αυτο...Γιατι συνηθως οι ανθρωποι εχουμε την ταση να διογκωνουμε ενα γεγονος και να μας φαινεται βουνο και ετσι δημιουργειται η κοινωνικη φοβια και αλλα..


Το γεγονός το ξερω εχει συμβει η ψυχανάλυση φιλε μου είναι χρονοβορα διαδικασία θέλει 10χρόνια

----------


## Xfactor

> Το γεγονός το ξερω εχει συμβει η ψυχανάλυση φιλε μου είναι χρονοβορα διαδικασία θέλει 10χρόνια


Οχι και 10 χρονια ρε φιλε...ποιος σου ειπε τετοιο ψεμα?
Με την σωστη καθοδηγηση απο ειδικο, και την προσπαθεια απο εσενα θα γινουν θαυματα πιστεψε με,.

----------


## thanosP

> Οχι και 10 χρονια ρε φιλε...ποιος σου ειπε τετοιο ψεμα?
> Με την σωστη καθοδηγηση απο ειδικο, και την προσπαθεια απο εσενα θα γινουν θαυματα πιστεψε με,.


πόσα χρονια δλδ θα πάρει?η ψυχαναλιση πιστευω κανει για συγκεκριμενες περιπτωσεις....διαταραχες προσωπικοττας,αλλες συγκεκριμενες,αλλα και εξω απ τη σφαιρα των διαταραχων μπορει να κανει καποιος....σε ψυχικες νοσους ειναι αναποτελεσματικη εχουν γινει κ ερευνες σχετικες ενω μπορει να κανει κ χειροτερα τα πραγματα.....ασε που κυκλοφρουν κ οτι νανε ψυχαναλυτες....εγω πχ π εχω διπολικη διαταραχη ενα ραντεβου που εχω κανει με ψυχαναλυτρια εθεσε ως στοχο το να βρουμε που οφειλεται η διαταραχη.....κατι που ειναι αγνωστο απ τη παγκοσμια κοινοτητα κ δεν υπαρχει ξεκαθαρη απαντηση......υποτιθεται αυτη θα με βοηθουσε να βρουμε την αιτια.....Και αν τη βρισκαμε τι σημασια θα ειχε?η αντιμετωπιση δεν μας ενδιαφερει?δλδ για εμπλουτισμο κ αυτοεξελιξη του ευαυτου καλη ειναι....αλλα αν εχεις καποια νοσο ψυχικη απο μονη της ειναι αχρηστη.....

----------


## Xfactor

> πόσα χρονια δλδ θα πάρει?η ψυχαναλιση πιστευω κανει για συγκεκριμενες περιπτωσεις....διαταραχες προσωπικοττας,αλλες συγκεκριμενες,αλλα και εξω απ τη σφαιρα των διαταραχων μπορει να κανει καποιος....σε ψυχικες νοσους ειναι αναποτελεσματικη εχουν γινει κ ερευνες σχετικες ενω μπορει να κανει κ χειροτερα τα πραγματα.....ασε που κυκλοφρουν κ οτι νανε ψυχαναλυτες....εγω πχ π εχω διπολικη διαταραχη ενα ραντεβου που εχω κανει με ψυχαναλυτρια εθεσε ως στοχο το να βρουμε που οφειλεται η διαταραχη.....κατι που ειναι αγνωστο απ τη παγκοσμια κοινοτητα κ δεν υπαρχει ξεκαθαρη απαντηση......υποτιθεται αυτη θα με βοηθουσε να βρουμε την αιτια.....Και αν τη βρισκαμε τι σημασια θα ειχε?η αντιμετωπιση δεν μας ενδιαφερει?δλδ για εμπλουτισμο κ αυτοεξελιξη του ευαυτου καλη ειναι....αλλα αν εχεις καποια νοσο ψυχικη απο μονη της ειναι αχρηστη.....


Αν εχεις καποια νοσο σαν την διπολικη διαταραχη ισως να ειναι αχρηστη....Στην κοινωνικη φοβια σε βοηθαει και μαλιστα παρα πολυ εαν εχεις βρει εναν καλο ψυχαναλυτη...
Και βεβαια μην περιμενει κανενας οτι με τα χαπια και την ψυχαναλυση θα γινει καλα....πανω απο ολα εχει σημασια ποση προσωπικη προσπαθεια και θεληση εχει ο καθε ανθρωπος μεσα του.

----------


## MikeStam 3

> Αν εχεις καποια νοσο σαν την διπολικη διαταραχη ισως να ειναι αχρηστη....Στην κοινωνικη φοβια σε βοηθαει και μαλιστα παρα πολυ εαν εχεις βρει εναν καλο ψυχαναλυτη...
> Και βεβαια μην περιμενει κανενας οτι με τα χαπια και την ψυχαναλυση θα γινει καλα....πανω απο ολα εχει σημασια ποση προσωπικη προσπαθεια και θεληση εχει ο καθε ανθρωπος μεσα του.


Ποια ψυχανάλυση ρε θα φαω 10χρονια απο τη ζωη μου;;;σιγουρέψου μημ λετε μλκιες αν δεν ξερετε το καλύτερο είδος ψυχοθεραπείας για τις αγχώδεις διαταραχές ειναι η γνωσιακή-συμπεριφορικη η ψυχανάλυση χρονοβορα

----------


## MikeStam 3

> Οχι και 10 χρονια ρε φιλε...ποιος σου ειπε τετοιο ψεμα?
> Με την σωστη καθοδηγηση απο ειδικο, και την προσπαθεια απο εσενα θα γινουν θαυματα πιστεψε με,.


Ο ψυχολόγος μου,μου το πε λες να μην ξέρει;;;

----------


## geodim

Να.μας πει ο ψυχολόγος σου που το διαβασε να δούμε. Άντε τώρα γράφει ο καθένας ότι του κατέβει εδώ μέσα. Ρε , υπάρχουν άτομα που βοηθούνται από την ψυχανάλυση και εσυ γράφεις εδώ πως είναι άχρηστη αν έχεις αγχωτική διαταραχή. Καταλαβενετε μερικοί πως είναι δημόσιο το φόρουμ? Η κρύβεστε πίσω από την ανωνυμία και πετάτε ότι ναναι?
Η γνωσιακή είναι για τη διαχείριση συμπτωμάτων και για αυτό είναι μικρής διάρκειας. Η ψυχανάλυση ψάχνει για αιτίες πίσω από συμπεριφορές και για αυτό κρατάει περισσότερο. Αν όμως δεν είσαι πρόθυμος η δεν μπορείς να ανοίξεις τις σκέψεις σου και αν μετά δεν κάνεις κάτι για τις αιτίες που θα ανακαλύψεις μέσω της ψυχανάλυσης πως θα βελτιωθεί η κατάσταση, με θαύμα από τον ουρανό?
Όχι δεν είναι έτσι τα πράγματα, δεν υπάρχει μαγικό χάπι, μαγικός γιατρός, μαγική διαδικασία. Θέλει δουλειά.

----------


## MikeStam 3

> Να.μας πει ο ψυχολόγος σου που το διαβασε να δούμε. Άντε τώρα γράφει ο καθένας ότι του κατέβει εδώ μέσα. Ρε , υπάρχουν άτομα που βοηθούνται από την ψυχανάλυση και εσυ γράφεις εδώ πως είναι άχρηστη αν έχεις αγχωτική διαταραχή. Καταλαβενετε μερικοί πως είναι δημόσιο το φόρουμ? Η κρύβεστε πίσω από την ανωνυμία και πετάτε ότι ναναι?
> Η γνωσιακή είναι για τη διαχείριση συμπτωμάτων και για αυτό είναι μικρής διάρκειας. Η ψυχανάλυση ψάχνει για αιτίες πίσω από συμπεριφορές και για αυτό κρατάει περισσότερο. Αν όμως δεν είσαι πρόθυμος η δεν μπορείς να ανοίξεις τις σκέψεις σου και αν μετά δεν κάνεις κάτι για τις αιτίες που θα ανακαλύψεις μέσω της ψυχανάλυσης πως θα βελτιωθεί η κατάσταση, με θαύμα από τον ουρανό?
> Όχι δεν είναι έτσι τα πράγματα, δεν υπάρχει μαγικό χάπι, μαγικός γιατρός, μαγική διαδικασία. Θέλει δουλειά.


*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.*

----------


## MikeStam 3

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.*

----------


## MikeStam 3

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.*

----------


## MikeStam 3

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.*

----------


## geodim

Τι συνεχίζω ακριβώς? Μια φορά έγραψα όλη κι όλη... Και τι πάει να πει δεν ξέρεις την τύφλα σου, εσύ είσαι ο αρχιειδικός εδώ για να μας συναιτίζεις? Η γνωσιακή στις αγχώδεις διαταραχές χρησιμοποιείται για να ξεμάθεις λάθος τρόπους σκέψης , η βασική της διαφορά έναντι της παραδοσιακής ψυχανάλυσης είναι πως εστιάζει στο πρόβλημα και προτείνει δράσεις, δεν ψάχνει για κρυφά νοήματα στο υποσυνείδητο που μπορεί να έχουν προέλθει πχ απο τραυματικά γεγονότα. Για αυτό ακριβώς κοιτάζει κατ' αρχήν το σύμπτωμα και προτείνει δράσεις όπως η σταδιακή έκθεση στην φοβία κλπ. Αλλά το θέμα εδώ δεν είναι οι γνώσεις στην γνωσιακή αλλά το ότι μπαίνεις ανοίγεις 15 θέματα για το ίδιο πράγμα (τι χάπια να πάρω) και βρίζεις όταν δε σου απαντάνε σε όλα λες και είμαστε εδώ για να σε υπηρετούμε. Θες και το τηλέφωνό μου τρομάρα σου, γιατί να στο δώσω ρε, για να με βρίζεις?

----------


## MikeStam 3

ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΠΑ ΑΧΡΗΣΤΗ ΕΙΠΑ ΧΡΟΝΟΒΟΡΑ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕ ΠΡΩΤΑ ΤΙ ΓΡΑΦΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΣ ΜΟΥ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΠΟΙΟΝ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΟΥΣ ΝΑ ΡΩΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΘΑ ΣΕ ΠΟΥΝ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΙΔΨ ΓΙΑ ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΚΗ ΔΝ ΞΕΡΩ

----------


## MikeStam 3

ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΠΩ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΕΓΩ ΑΝΟΙΞΑ ΘΕΜΑ ΓΙΑ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΠΟΥ ΚΟΛΑΝΕ ΟΙ ΨΥΧΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΕΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΕ ΜΟΥ Ο ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΠΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΦΟΒΕΡΟΣ ΘΑ ΤΟΝ ΒΓΑΛΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΨΕΥΤΗ ΓΤ ΤΟΤΕ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΟΛΟΙ ΓΝΩΣΙΑΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΨΥΧΑΝΑΛΥΣΗ ΑΠΕΙΡΟΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΙ??ΟΧΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΚΙΝΗΤΟ ΤΟ ΕΙΠΑ ΓΤ ΛΕΣ ΟΤΙ ΚΡΥΒΟΜΑΙ ΠΙΣΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΩΝΥΜΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΦΟΣΟΝ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΨΥΧΟΦΑΡΜΑΚΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΔΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΡΟΤΑΩ ΓΙΑ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ??ΔΝ ΕΧΩ ΡΩΤΗΣΕΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΤΙ ΧΑΠΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΨΕΥΤΗ

----------


## geodim

Μπαίνεις εδώ και βγάζεις το άχτι σου σε αγνώστους λες και είναι οι εχθροί σου και καλά ζητάς βοήθεια ενώ ψάχνεσαι κάθεσαι βρίζεις όποιον διαφωνεί μαζί σου και δημόσια και σε μηνύματα. Έχεις ανοίξει 200 θέματα για τι χάπια να πάρεις για να σε βοηθήσουν με την κοινωνική φοβία και με λες και ψεύτη ρε μπούλη του πληκτρολογίου?

----------


## MikeStam 3

Εσυ τι εισαι δεν εισαι και εσυ μπουλης του πληκτρολογίου η Μήπως φενεται η φάτσα σου και ποιον εβρισα ρε;;;


> Μπαίνεις εδώ και βγάζεις το άχτι σου σε αγνώστους λες και είναι οι εχθροί σου και καλά ζητάς βοήθεια ενώ ψάχνεσαι κάθεσαι βρίζεις όποιον διαφωνεί μαζί σου και δημόσια και σε μηνύματα. Έχεις ανοίξει 200 θέματα για τι χάπια να πάρεις για να σε βοηθήσουν με την κοινωνική φοβία και με λες και ψεύτη ρε μπούλη του πληκτρολογίου?

----------

